# She lost her mucus plug....?!?!?



## LiddleGoteGurl

Ok, I just went out to the barn and my brother's doe Melody who will be on day 150 on the 30th is losing her mucus plug. My question is, what is the longest before they kid that you have had a doe lose her mucus plug? This is totally confusing me because my girls always lose it just a day or two before they kid.

Any help is greatly appreciated.. I sure wonder if the buck bred her accidentally and we are going to have babies before I thought :scratch: Although we have super secure fencing so it would have been through the fence. :doh: Plus we have about 5 bucks (three of which should be sold! :veryangry: ) in that pen so I am going to have no clue who daddy is...


----------



## kelebek

In the 3 does that I have had deliver over the past couple of months, I have never seen a mucos plug - so I have no idea - sorry!

But good luck and let us know!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Oh I certainly will keep you updated. Good thing I got my kidding pen all perfect-ified last weekend :slapfloor: 

I would love to have babies.. I am just so confused. Weird. :shrug: 

Oh I thought I would add this. I checked her ligs.. they are still there, although a little bit loose. She has not uddered up any more than the normal "build-an-udder" in the months before kidding. She really has me scratching my head! :scratch:


----------



## liz

Of my mini girls 3 started getting yicky tails 2 weeks before they delivered, the fourth was 3 weeks before.


----------



## Anna

I think really all depends on the doe, all mine are different. I have one who has had a clear discharge for a month now... she is due next weekend, and then I have some that just don't have anything till they start getting ready to kid. Just keep a watch on those ligs. That will help you out.  Good luck to you and Melody! :stars:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Thanks guys! No changes so far. Yeah I am used to the icky tails.. the little bit of discharge. They get that alot. It is just that this is that thick yellow string.... I haven't seen that more than a day or two before kidding.

Just watch, I betcha she is just gonna confuse me until she is due and then POP there she goes.. :ROFL:


----------



## alyssa_romine

I had a doe lose her mucus plug a month before kidding.


----------

